# Los Angeles.



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Taken by me ( but you can probably tell  )


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Irvine


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Sunset Blvd [ Silverlake ]


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Hyperion Ave/Glendale Blvd [ Atwater Village, Franklin Hills, Silverlake ] ( Honestly it's all just bunched up together. )





















































































































( The sign in the middle says "City of Los Angeles" and two steps later the sign says "Atwater Village" )


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Echo Park* Saturday, June 28, 2008


























































































(This statue seriously looks like she's flashing her boobs)




































































































( Sorry there's so many of the same angle. Didn't know how each would turn out )









Living Turtle









Dead Turtle


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Back on Sunset @ Silverlake






























































































































( Note the jolly roger )




























*Glendale Blvd - Entering Atwater Village*





































*Brand Blvd @ Glendale*


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Downtown (Broadway) July 6, 2008 
























































































































































































































(AnimeExpo)





































*AND YES, IT WAS HELLA SMOGGY...oh I meant "hazy"..yess "hazy" TODAY!!*


----------



## Sunland (Oct 20, 2007)

good stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice LA pics


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

love the pics! would be better if they were larger...


----------



## bakatje (Jun 2, 2007)

Came back from LA the day before yesterday, great to see some pics! Makes me want to go back. :cheers:


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you for preparing this fantastic tour of Los Angeles.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

While this city has it's fair share of critics of its flaws (sprawl, etc..)-- I find LA to be one of the most facinating cities. I look at it frequently on Google Earth. To be honest-- some parts of the city do look quite ugly, but then others look so nice and rustic, and very summer alpine (weird description). Can't wait to spend time there.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

What are they building here? I heard it's going to be LA's version of a Times Square


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

wow is fantastic..i love LA


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

( I'll stitch them later haha )


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*May all the victims of the September 12 Metrolink accident, that passed away on these rails just 30 miles away, rest in peace.*

And well wishes for the ones recovering.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Burbank


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Glendale


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Arleta


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Great tour imperfect!! Indeed LA is one of the most fascinating city on the planet and your pictures do a nice job at showcasing it.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Thank you


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

My dog & neighbor's cat.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Man! You have some really nice shots in here. LA the place to be, seen, heard and whatever you feel like, this is LA! 
Keep those shots coming....


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

I try my best.. haha


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Here's another load from Sunday, September 21, 2008


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow!! friend,just see your thread here...your pics really nice....How long U been in LA...I been there 2 times..The lastest time in December last year but I still feel not safe in LA...many gangster area there...I were some experience!!!!!! anyway everywhere had two side...see the goodthings....LA look cool! and also love your pics:cheers:


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ Thank you 

But I've been here since 1993... haha 
I went to Thailand in February 2004, and it was great because everything was so simple ( i.e. getting food, shopping, just getting things done  )
I actually find Thailand scarier to be in than Los Angeles but then again I am just use to Los Angeles and you're use to Thailand  
Never-the-less I love Thailand


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Tonight's moon


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

1:02am, Tuesday, September 23, 2008


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko (Dec 1, 2006)

Imperfect Ending said:


> Armenian church


I am ready to argue that it is Russian church.
Anyway, wonderful pics! :cheers:


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ I've been corrected already in the other section that I posted this in... 
Sorry..  It's just in an Armenian neighborhood so I was just assuming


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

This is an awesome thread!


----------



## f.e.s.b.r. (Oct 26, 2008)

impossible to forget... 


great shoot


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Los Angeles Union Station ( November 21, 2008 )
I hate to use the flash so much but I never got a chance to stand still to take a nice picture....























































Red Line


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## f.e.s.b.r. (Oct 26, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^

nice and clean subway in los angeles


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics :cheers:
btw: the church looks russian, i dont know how orthodox churches in Armenia looks like


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Awesome aray of shots!


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

5th & Broadway @ Downtown L.A ( November 28, 2008 )


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

November 28, 2008


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Chinatown ( November 28, 2008)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice L.A. :cheers:


----------



## Inkdaub (Dec 28, 2006)

Great shots...LA has the coolest buses I have seen.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*South Park & Downtown* ( November 29, 2008 )


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Staples Center & LA Live*


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

wow, incredible photo, 

very... powerful


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

March 5, 2009
(Almost the same shots, different day)


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

I tried zooming into Long Beach about 20 miles away


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Full of flaws in the stitching


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Here's another


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

LA is more than great, thanks for those updated photos kay:


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

you're welcome


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

awesome pics (as usual)


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great pics. Where is the last one made from??????


----------



## Kitty01 (Dec 27, 2007)

More than beautiful... <333.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And those panoramas are great too ^^


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

Great thread. These pictures make me miss living in L.A. so much.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks, everyone


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

In a way, the city looks very relaxed.


----------



## Kitty01 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm totally in love with Los Angeles...


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

I went to the zoo the other day and just wanted to share some pictures


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

( I just found this name funny...  )


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photo (indeed) by @Imperfect Ending:


>


:cheers:


----------



## I Love L.A. (Apr 16, 2008)

My dream is travel to Los Angeles 
Beautiful pics


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I can't like LA. Too much pollution, urban sprawl and boring architecture. The whole city looks like a huge suburb with the exception of downtown of course.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

not bad. some nice shots in there. could use a little photoshop love on a few. some more night shots would be good too.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

July 5, 2009









( I've always wondered where this was!!! )


----------



## 69Ketchup (Apr 17, 2009)

Good at the downtown


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

So many hills...


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Amazing city centre. Terrible urban sprawl.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

July 18, 2009


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

LA city is one of the most very nice cities in California, U.S.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Imperfect Ending. I always love coming to this thread. 

Love it when I see my old neighborhood! My building is just around the corner of that last Westwood photo you posted. So many memories.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Always nice to see some street scenery of LA.
Keep on posting!


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Thank you everyone 

I do it for you guys!!


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Imperfect Ending said:


> I do it for you guys!!


Don't stop then. Keep the pictures of LA coming! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Yes, please keep posting beautiful photos from LA  btw i like this photo:


>


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

I was sort of out and about today

September 19, 2009


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

September 19, 2009
*San Pedro - Ports 'o Call*


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

well, IMO, u can't really say LA is beautiful... what is there, then, that makes ppl love/ be interetsed in it? maybe just the fact that it produces a hugh amount of global entertainment?


----------



## greenice (Sep 9, 2009)

ganda ng LA!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

why the purple ribbon on the trees?


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Oh wow I didn't even notice them... I just looked it up online and it's something like "We're against violence"


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice those new photos of L.A. are


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Imperfect Ending said:


> Oh wow I didn't even notice them... I just looked it up online and it's something like "We're against violence"


is it done by the city council or something?


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

what a ton of photos.
this great work of photography is really admirable.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

kingsway said:


> what a ton of photos.
> this great work of photography is really admirable.


Thank you


----------



## daneo2 (Oct 26, 2009)

nice pics,
nice surroundings,
but what an ugly city


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Nice update!!!


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a love/hate relationship with LA...I think I´ll only sort it out when I have the chance to visit it...


----------



## albatrosspro (May 16, 2010)

Though I didn't really enjoy the year I lived in LA these pictures are making me reconsider... lol.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Where is the porno valley in LA???


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ It's called San Fernando Valley.


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Amazing city. I love it.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Imperfect Ending said:


>


Great photo from L.A.


----------



## gardelon (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks like a third world metropolis.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

O...kay..


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice pictures. You could post more of them sometime.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That's true. This thread needs more photos...


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Descanso Garden, La Cañada Flintridge


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful and lovely shots....thanks for the updates and for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

*beautiful and lovely Pictures *


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

WHOA! Redwoods in Los Angeles? I didn't think it was possible!!!!!!


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

royal rose1 said:


> WHOA! Redwoods in Los Angeles? I didn't think it was possible!!!!!!


honestly, anything grows down here. its amazing the variety we get


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> honestly, anything grows down here. its amazing the variety we get


With the perfect weather it makes sense haha. I have a question though, are the redwoods watered or do they stay there without irrigation? Because I'm growing some right now and it seems like they need lots of water, I'm amazed if they can survive in LA with so little precipitation.

I'm from San Diego, and I can tell you, I've NEVER seen a redwood there. All we have is palms and eucalyptus.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

i would assume they would need to be watered, at least the first few years. La Canada (where the Descanso gardens are) is located at the base of the Angeles forest and gets about 20 - 25 inches of rain a year on average so its not like the basin that gets 15. a lot of the cities around here (La Canada, La Crescenta, Pasadena, Altadena, Sierra Madre, Tujunga, Etc) that ring the forest have sporadic redwoods planted.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

DSC01697 by [IM]PERFECT, on Flickr


----------

